#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  H1Z1: Battle Royale

## Assassin

H1Z1 is a fast and highly competitive royal shooter. Parachute and search for weapons, ammunition, vehicles and supplies to survive. Like a toxic gas cloud, compress the map, develop your strategy and get ready for the chaos show. Go alone or in a group with a team of two or five people to be the last ones standing up. Now *free* to play! Play Battle Royale on Wheels. Guide to fight as part of a chaotic vehicle for four people. Fight for power-ups to equip your team and improve your trip. Pass, overtake and last longer than the competition to be the last driving team!

----------

